# SVS Ultra Review Headed to HTS



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

That's right gang! Lookat what was waiting on me this afternoon! One more before I really start taking things apart in the Temple of Boom!


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Really looking forward to that review Dale!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If they sound as good as they look this is going to be a sweet review


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Those are some sweet looking speakers.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow, I have been anticipating this review. Can't wait for you to dig in & give us the skinny.

Did you ask if this set was for a give away after the review :whistling:?


----------



## snowmanick (Oct 16, 2007)

Looking forward to the review. Are you planning on doing a complete system review with the SB13-Ultra as well, or "just" the 5.0?


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

snowmanick said:


> Looking forward to the review. Are you planning on doing a complete system review with the SB13-Ultra as well, or "just" the 5.0?


Yes sir I am! I still have the one tested in The Sub Zone as well as the PB-13 Ultra so it will be a pretty in depth review.


----------



## Lwbee (Sep 17, 2011)

Waiting, waiting, waiting! They are beautiful speakers can't wait for the review!


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Beautiful speakers, inside and out. Can't wait for impressions.


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Wow keeping fingers crossed on this review.
BTW they look awesome.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

I don't know why is its, but I always seem to have issues with images not appearing on this forum.


----------



## snowmanick (Oct 16, 2007)

Dale Rasco said:


> Yes sir I am! I still have the one tested in The Sub Zone as well as the PB-13 Ultra so it will be a pretty in depth review.


That's exciting to hear. I currently have dual PB13's, but find myself thinking about what differences I may experience with the smaller SB13's. Obviously less output, but I'd gain flexibility in set up locations. A review comparing the same speaker set (which I am also debating getting myself), along with the two sub options I am debating is like manna.

I'm looking forward to your report.


----------



## Sevenfeet (Feb 2, 2009)

The design reminds me of some of the AV123 designs from years back with some Thiel thrown in, especially in the towers. I can't wait to hear them.


----------



## snowmanick (Oct 16, 2007)

Dale Rasco said:


> Yes sir I am! I still have the one tested in The Sub Zone as well as the PB-13 Ultra so it will be a pretty in depth review.


Not to sound too impatient (sorry if it comes across that way), any ETA on the Ultra system review?


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I just found out that the GTG I am attending in April will have a set of these there. :clap:


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Very interested in a review on the Ultras. If they are anything close to the quality of their subs I could see them flying into people's homes.


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

I found this review of the Ultra's. http://hometheaterreview.com/svs-ultra-tower-speakers-reviewed/


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Surprisingly, the reviewer wasn't a big fan of the center channel. That's a pretty important link in the chain.


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

JBrax said:


> Surprisingly, the reviewer wasn't a big fan of the center channel. That's a pretty important link in the chain.


Agreed. He preferred substituting an Ultra Book shelf speaker for the centre channel and found the Book Shelf sounded more consistent with the Ultra Towers. The good news is he really enjoyed the Ultra Towers. You should probably read more then one review and perhaps audition these speakers for yourself to get the real goods.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Dwight Angus said:


> Agreed. He preferred substituting an Ultra Book shelf speaker for the centre channel and found the Book Shelf sounded more consistent with the Ultra Towers. The good news is he really enjoyed the Ultra Towers. You should probably read more then one review and perhaps audition these speakers for yourself to get the real goods.


Definitely agree both listening for yourself and reading more than one review is important.


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Is there an updated status on the SVS Ultras review?


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Yes Sir! I just scheduled it for April 24th on the reviews calendar. I may bump it to the 19th if at all possible.


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Great news. Thx Dale.


----------



## snowmanick (Oct 16, 2007)

Dale Rasco said:


> Yes Sir! I just scheduled it for April 24th on the reviews calendar. I may bump it to the 19th if at all possible.


Hi Dale. Any updates on this review? I'm looking forward to it.

Thanks.


----------



## stilly (Jan 2, 2013)

How is this review coming along?


----------



## sound pioneer (May 21, 2013)

I'm getting ready to order these and would like to see what you thought of them.


----------



## BigVix (Jun 7, 2013)

sound pioneer said:


> I'm getting ready to order these and would like to see what you thought of them.


X2


----------

